# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Կրթություն >  Կրթական ոլորտին վերաբերող խնդիրներ

## Tig

Մտածեցի, որ սենց թեմա էլ պետք կլինի:

Սկզբի համար ուսումնական հաստատությունների միավորման խնդրի մասին`

----------

Ruby Rue (18.12.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (18.12.2012)

----------


## Ruby Rue

Մշակույթի քոլեջի փակման մասին էնտեղ սովորող երեխեքից էի լսել: Բավականին գոհ էին և՛ դասընթացներից, և՛ դասախոսներից: Ու բոլորն էլ շոկի մեջ էին էդ նորությունից. ախր ինչ որ բան անելու համար պատճառներ են պետք: Համենայն դեպս ինձ համար լրիվ անհասկանալի ա մեր թանկագին կառավարության նման պահվածքը: Քոլեջի ուսանողները հիմա ստիպված պիտի թատերականում սովորեին, բայց մինչև դա հնարավորություն ունեին մանկավարժական համալսարանում երկրորդ կուրսից շարունակել :Think: 

Իսկ ընդհանուր առմամբ սա էն թեմաներից է, որ ինչքան խոսես խոսես միևնույն է ասելիք մնալու է:
Ես ՝ իմ անձնական փորձից ելնելով, առաջին հերթին էս նոր ավագ դպրոցի համակարգից եմ դժգոհ: Առաջ հիմնականում բոլորը սովորում էին իրենց համայնքում գտնվող հիմնական դպրոցում ու շատ քչերն էին ուսումնարաններ ու քոլեջներ գնում: Իսկ էս ավագ դպրոցների բացումից հետո, խելացի ու սովորող էրեխեքից մեծ մասը քոլեջներ կամ վարժարաններ  ընդունվեցին, որովհետև դա շատ ավելի ձեռնտու էր, քան եսիմ ինչ անհայտ ծագման դպրոց գնալը: Արդյունքում ավագ դպրոց ընդունվողների մեծ մասը/հիմն. քաղաքի ծայրամասերի ավագ դպրոցներ/ բան ու գործ չունեցող, աննպատակ ու սովորելու ձգտում չունեցող մասսան էր... Ու ծայրամասերի ավագ դպրոցներում, նույնիսկ եթե դրանք որպես հիմնական վատը չէին, սովորելու մակարդակը ահագին ընկավ: Էլ չեմ ասում քանի-քանի աշակերտներին իրենց անկրթությամբ չզիջող նորավարտ դասատուներ բերեցին  :Angry2: 
Իսկ կաշառակերության մակարդակը զգալիորեն, շաաատ զգալիորեն բարձրացավ, ենթադրաբար թանկացան նաև ոսկե  մեդալների կամ ուղղակի գնահատականների գները :LOL: 
Ես սենց ընդհանրական եմ ասում, որովհետև դիտումների ու փորձերի վրա ապացուցված են , միայն իմ դպրոցը չէր, որ էս վիճակում հայտնվեց:

Ընդհանուր առմամբ շա՜տ լավ կլիներ, որ ավագ դպրոց ընդունելությունը քննություններով լիներ ու աշակերտները հանձնեին բոլոր առարկաները ու դրանից հետո մասնագետները հոսքային դասարան  խորհորդ տային : Մեկ էլ պետք ա շեշտը դնել միջին մասնագիտական ուսումնարանների վրա, որովհետև շատ մարդիկ կան, որ ուղղակի հարկադրաբար ուղարկվում են դպրոց ՝ տանը չմնալու համար: 

Ավելացնեմ նաև, որ մեր ուսումը անտեղի մի տարի երկարացրին՝ իբր թե կրկնուսույցների մոտ չպարապելու նկատառումներով… Արդյունքում ուղիղ կես տարի դպրոցում համարյա դաս չենք արել. դասատուներն ասում էին ձեր պարապմունքներն արեք, իսկ հարցերիդ ՝ մեռնելով էին պատասխանում: Էդ տարին էլ լրիվ իզուր կորցրեցինք:

Հ.Գ. Մենակ ավագ դպրոցից էնքան խնդիրներ հիշեցի, որ մոռացա էլ, որ ուսում էի համալսարանական կրթության խնդիրների մասին գրել :LOL:

----------

Alphaone (17.01.2013), Arpine (30.05.2013), Tig (18.12.2012)

----------


## Ruby Rue

> ԵՐԵՎԱՆ, 2 ՄԱՅԻՍԻ, ԱՐՄԵՆՊՐԵՍ: Երևանի պետական համալասարանում վարձավճարների բարձրացումը ուղղվելու է աշխատավարձերի բարձրացմանը։ «Արմենպրես»-ի հետ զրույցում ԵՊՀ ուսումնական աշխատանքների գծով պրոռեկտոր Ալեքսանդր Գրիգորյանը այսպես մեկնաբանեց հաջորդ ուսումնական տարվա առաջին կուրսի ուսման վարձավճարների սպասվող բարձրացումը։ ԵՊՀ նվազագույն վարձավճարը այսուհետ կազմելու է 400 հազար դրամ, նախկին 300 հազար դրամի փոխարեն: 300 հազարից ավելի վարձավճար ունեցող մասնագիոտթյունների համար ավելացումները կկատարվեն 20-100 հազար դրամի սահմաններում: 
> 
> Գրիգորյանի խոսքով՝ ԵՊՀ ուսման միջին վարձը ցածր է Երևանում գործող մի շարք այլ բուհերի ուսման վարձից։ «*Եթե հաշվի առնենք, թե ինչպիսի պրոֆեսորադասախոսական կազմ է աշխատում Երևանի պետական համալսարանում, և ինչքան աշխատավարձ են ստանում, ապա ավելորդ կլինի վարձավճարների բարձրացման վերաբերյալ խոսակցությունները։ Հ*ամալսարանում աշխատող գիտնականը, պրոֆեսորը, դասախոսը պետք է ստանա այնքան աշխատավարձ, որ այլևս չխոսվի կոռուպցիոն ռիսկերի մասին»,-համոզված է Գրիգորյանը։ Համալսարանի բակալավրիատի 59 մասնագիտությունից 32-ում սահմանված է նվազագույն վարձավճարի չափ։ «Հայագիտական բոլոր,  ֆիզիկամաթեմատիկական ու բնագիտական գրեթե բոլոր մասնագիտությունների գծով սահմանված վարձավճարը մինիմալ է։ *Սակայն այդ մասնագիտություններից շատերը ամենածախսատարն են համալսարանում»*,- ասաց Գրիգորյանը։
> 
> Ալեքսանդր Գրիգորյանի խոսքով՝ Երևանի պետական համալսարանում զեղչերի հանրագումարը յուրաքանչյուր տարի կազմում է 250-270 մլն դրամ։ «Դա հսկայական թիվ է, եթե համեմատենք վարձավճարների չափի և պետության կողմից համալսարանին տրամադրվող ֆինանսավորման հետ»,- ավելացրեց նա։
> 
> ԵՊՀ Գիտական խորհուրդը, հաշվի առնելով պետության կողմից մեկ ուսանողի հաշվով տրամադրվող ֆինանսավորման չափը և մի շարք այլ հանգամանքներ, հաստատել է 2013-2014 ուստարվա բակալավրիատի և մագիստրատուրայի առկա համակարգի առաջին կուրսի ուսման վարձավճարների նոր չափերը: Փոփոխություն է կրել նաև հեռակա համակարգի ուսման վճարների չափը, որոնք կազմում են առկա համակարգի համապատասխան մասնագիտության վարձավճարի 80%-ը: Վարձավճարների փոփոխությունները վերաբերելու են միայն 2013 թվականին ԵՊՀ ընդունված ուսանողներին, իսկ համալսարանում արդեն  սովորող ուսանողների վարձավճարները չեն փոխվի։ Գալիք ուսումնական տարում նվազագույն վարձավճարը կկազմի 400 հազար դրամ` հիմնականում բնագիտական մասնագիտությունների գծով, իսկ առավելագույնը` 800 հազար դրամ, ինչպես օրինակ իրավաբանական ֆակուլտետում։ 
> _աղբյուրը՝ armenpress.am_


Դե արի ու մի ներվայնացի:
Քնից զարթնում են ու որոշում են վարձերը թանկացնել՝ առանց որևէ կոնկրետ պատճառ բերելու: Պրոֆեսորադասախոսական կազմի աշխատավարձների չափից տեղյակ չեմ, բայց չի կարելի բռնել ու վարձերը միանգամից 100 000 դրամով թանկացնել: Ասում են՝ ֆիզիկամաթեմատիկական ֆակուլտետներն ամենածախսատարն են. մեր նախնադարյան ու մեծ սխալանք ունեցող սարքերը, նկուղում փտող լաբորատորիաները, հոգեվարքում գտնվող նստարանները, ողբալի վիճակում գտնվող սանհանգույցները վկա, էս ինչքա՜ն են ծախսում մեր խեղճ ֆիզֆակի վրա: 
Եթե իմանայի, որ էդ 100հզ. դրամի շնորհիվ մեր կրթության որակը կբարձրանա, ոչինչ, բայց ես համոզված եմ, որ բան էլ չի փոխվելու:

----------

Arpine (30.05.2013), Chuk (04.05.2013), Freeman (04.05.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (04.05.2013), Tig (04.05.2013), Աթեիստ (04.05.2013), Անվերնագիր (04.05.2013), Ներսես_AM (04.05.2013), Ուլուանա (04.05.2013)

----------


## Tig

> Դե արի ու մի ներվայնացի:
> Քնից զարթնում են ու որոշում են վարձերը թանկացնել՝ առանց որևէ կոնկրետ պատճառ բերելու: Պրոֆեսորադասախոսական կազմի աշխատավարձների չափից տեղյակ չեմ, բայց չի կարելի բռնել ու վարձերը միանգամից 100 000 դրամով թանկացնել: Ասում են՝ ֆիզիկամաթեմատիկական ֆակուլտետներն ամենածախսատարն են. մեր նախնադարյան ու մեծ սխալանք ունեցող սարքերը, նկուղում փտող լաբորատորիաները, հոգեվարքում գտնվող նստարանները, ողբալի վիճակում գտնվող սանհանգույցները վկա, էս ինչքա՜ն են ծախսում մեր խեղճ ֆիզֆակի վրա: 
> Եթե իմանայի, որ էդ 100հզ. դրամի շնորհիվ մեր կրթության որակը կբարձրանա, ոչինչ, բայց ես համոզված եմ, որ բան էլ չի փոխվելու:


Տեսնես հիմա կտեսնե՞նք համալսարանականների դասադուլները թանկացումների առթիվ...

----------

Ruby Rue (04.05.2013), Աթեիստ (04.05.2013)

----------


## Ruby Rue

> Տեսնես հիմա կտեսնե՞նք համալսարանականների դասադուլները թանկացումների առթիվ...


Որ համալսարանականները չվախենային ու նախորդ դասադուլներին մասնակցեին, ինչ ուզենային, հետները չէին անի՝ մտածելով, որ ստրուկի պես մեկ է հաշտվելու են ու ինչքան կլպեն, էնքան կլպվեն:
Բայց, իրոք, արժի դասադուլներ, հանրահավաքներ ու բողոքի ցույցեր անել: 1-2 տարի առաջ 50 հազարով էին թանկացրել, հիմա՝ 100: Մյուս տարի էլ կորոշեն, որ կես միլիոն դրամից էժան մասնագիտություն չպիտի լինի:

*Հ.Գ.* Պարզվում է, որ վճարի թանկացումները նաև զեղչերով ու իրենց տված կրթաթոշակներով են բացատրում: Փետրվարին կրթաթոշակի մրցույթ էին հայտարարել գերազանց սովորող, հասարակական ակտիվություն ունեցող, բայց վճարովի սովորող ուսանողների համար: Մոտ 800 ուսանողի (այդ թվում նաև ինձ) 80.000 դրամի չափով վարձը զեղչեցին: Մրցանակաբաշխությունն էլ ընտրություններից 1 օր առաջ եղավ:
Տո գրողը տանի իրենց էլ, իրենց տված զեղչերն էլ: Ուղղակի չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչի՞ քո սովորելու հաշվին ստացածը ուրիշների քթից բերեն:
Չնայած էդ ուղղակի անիմաստ պատճառաբանություններից մեկն է, որ ավելի լավ կարողանան փող լվանալ:

----------

Tig (05.05.2013)

----------


## Արէա

> Տեսնես հիմա կտեսնե՞նք համալսարանականների դասադուլները թանկացումների առթիվ...


Էս երկիրն ընդամենը մի պրոբլեմ ունի, քրեական, գողական բարքեր, ու դրանց հետևող հզոր մասսա: Ու քանի էդ մասսան հետևում ա էդ բարքերին, ոչինչ էլ չենք տեսնելու: Հատուկենտ ընդվզումներ կան, ու լինելու են, բայց համատարած գործողություններ կազմակերպել, կամ դադարացնել, այսօր կարող են միայն էդ գողական երևույթները: Ու քանի դրանք կան, ու քանի դեռ ոչ ոք չգիտի թե ոնց պիտի պայքարել դրանց դեմ, ոչ մի փոփոխություն էլ չի լինելու: Համենայնդեպս մոտակա ժամանակում հաստատ չի լինելու:

----------

Freeman (04.05.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (04.05.2013), Stranger_Friend (05.05.2013), Tig (05.05.2013), Տրիբուն (30.05.2013)

----------


## Freeman

Ամենավատը գիտե՞ք որն ա՝ քանի որ արդեն ընդունվածների պայմանագրերի մեջ վարձի անփոփոխ չափը գրած ա, էդ նոր ընդունվողների մոտ են բարձրացնելու, իսկ բարձր կուրսերի ուսանողների մեծ մասի զաչոտնիկին էլ չի, թե առաջին կուրսեցին ինչքան ա վարձ տալու, դրա համար կարան հանգիստ բարձրացնեն:

----------

Tig (05.05.2013)

----------


## Tig



----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մի քանի տարի առաջ շուխուռ էր ընկել, թե բժշկականում օրդինատուրայի վարձը բարձրացնում են: Էն ժամանակվա ռեկտոր Քյալյանն ուսանողների հետ հանդիպման ժամանակ ասեց՝ տենց բան չկա: Երբ համապատասխան որակի կրթություն տանք, էն ժամանակ կբարձրացնենք: Սա իմիջիայլոց:

Իսկ իմ անհամեստ կարծիքով ընդհանրապես պետք ա անվճար համակարգը վերացնել: Ու եթե բուհերը ֆինանսավորման խնդիր ունեն (ոչ թե սաղ բյուջեն ռեկտորի ու մի քանի հոգու գրպանն ա գնում), հա՛, թող վարձը բարձրացնեն: Ու ընդհանրապես, ե՞րբ ա հայ ժողովուրդը հասկանալու, որ ուսման համար պետք ա վճարել ու որ էդ վճարողը չպիտի ծնողը լինի: Ե՞րբ են ֆոնդեր/վարկերի համակարգեր ստեղծվելու, որ ուսանողները կարողանան իրանք իրանց պահել:

----------

Tig (14.05.2013)

----------


## Ruby Rue

> Իսկ իմ անհամեստ կարծիքով ընդհանրապես պետք ա անվճար համակարգը վերացնել: Ու եթե բուհերը ֆինանսավորման խնդիր ունեն (ոչ թե սաղ բյուջեն ռեկտորի ու մի քանի հոգու գրպանն ա գնում), հա՛, թող վարձը բարձրացնեն: Ու ընդհանրապես, ե՞րբ ա հայ ժողովուրդը հասկանալու, որ ուսման համար պետք ա վճարել ու որ էդ վճարողը չպիտի ծնողը լինի: Ե՞րբ են ֆոնդեր/վարկերի համակարգեր ստեղծվելու, որ ուսանողները կարողանան իրանք իրանց պահել:


Ուղղակի մեզ մոտ դեռ չի ձևավորվել էդ կուլտուրան: Դասախոսներն ու ուսանողները զարմանում են, որ առաջին կուրսի ուսանողն աշխատում ա. ախր մեր ջահելները շատ են սովոր ծնողների փեշից կպած ապրելուն:  Կարծեմ վարկեր էլ կան, ուղղակի տոկոսադրույքը շատ մեծ ա: Բայց լրիվ համաձայն եմ քեզ հետ, որ ուսանողն ԻՆՔԸ պիտի տա իր վարձը, որ ավելի պատասխանատու կերպով մոտենա դասերին: Թե չէ բուհերում լիքը պապայի բալեք կան, որ ինչքան էլ վարձը թանկանա, միևնույն ա, իրանց փոխարեն վճարելու են և դեռ մի բան էլ՝ կարմիր դիպլոմով ավարտացնեն:

Հ.Գ. Մի հատ թեքահարթակն ի՞նչ ա, որ ոչ մի բուհ չունի: Գոնե վարձերը բարձրացնելուց հետո տեղադրեն: Բայց դե իմ մի քանի օրվա տվյալներով, ո՛չ ԿԳՆ-ն, ո՛չ բուհի ղեկավարությունը չի պատրաստվում էդ քայլին գնալ՝ պատճառաբանելով, որ «բալը» թանկ է... Դրա համար էլ համոզված եմ, որ էս ավելացված գումարը նպաստելու ա ոչ թե բուհի բարելավվմանը, այլ ռեկտորի փորի, հետույքի ու վզի հաստացմանը:

----------

Arpine (30.05.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (13.05.2013), Tig (14.05.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ուղղակի մեզ մոտ դեռ չի ձևավորվել էդ կուլտուրան: Դասախոսներն ու ուսանողները զարմանում են, որ առաջին կուրսի ուսանողն աշխատում ա. ախր մեր ջահելները շատ են սովոր ծնողների փեշից կպած ապրելուն:  Կարծեմ վարկեր էլ կան, ուղղակի տոկոսադրույքը շատ մեծ ա: Բայց լրիվ համաձայն եմ քեզ հետ, որ ուսանողն ԻՆՔԸ պիտի տա իր վարձը, որ ավելի պատասխանատու կերպով մոտենա դասերին: Թե չէ բուհերում լիքը պապայի բալեք կան, որ ինչքան էլ վարձը թանկանա, միևնույն ա, իրանց փոխարեն վճարելու են և դեռ մի բան էլ՝ կարմիր դիպլոմով ավարտացնեն:
> 
> Հ.Գ. Մի հատ թեքահարթակն ի՞նչ ա, որ ոչ մի բուհ չունի: Գոնե վարձերը բարձրացնելուց հետո տեղադրեն: Բայց դե իմ մի քանի օրվա տվյալներով, ո՛չ ԿԳՆ-ն, ո՛չ բուհի ղեկավարությունը չի պատրաստվում էդ քայլին գնալ՝ պատճառաբանելով, որ «բալը» թանկ է... Դրա համար էլ համոզված եմ, որ էս ավելացված գումարը նպաստելու ա ոչ թե բուհի բարելավվմանը, այլ ռեկտորի փորի, հետույքի ու վզի հաստացմանը:


Հա, Ռուբի, ճիշտ ես: Ամեն ինչ նենց փակ օղակ ա դարձել: Եթե գործատուները սկսեն աշխատողների որակին նայել, էդ պապայի տղաներն իրանց դիպլոմներով հանդերձ գործ չեն ունենա, էդ մշակույթը միանգամից կվերանա: Ինձ թվում ա՝ պետք ա ամեն ինչ ինչ-որ կրիտիկական կետի հասցնել, որ համակարգն ինքնիրան քանդվի, ստիպված ելքեր փնտրեն: Ես, օրինակ, շատ ուրախ կլինեի, եթե վարձերը շատ ավելի թանկացնեին, անվճարն էլ վերացնեին: Հա՛, մի մտածի դաժանությունս բռնել ա: Ուղղակի էդ դեպքում իսկականից շատերը չէին կարողանա բարձրագույն կրթություն ստանալ, մի կողմ կքաշվեին, մենակ պապայի բալեքը կավարտեին, բայց վաղը-մյուս օրը պետությունը փաստի առաջ կկանգներ. լավ մասնագետ չկա, էդ ժամանակ մի լավ բուհերի գլխին կխփեր: Իսկ էսպես քիչումիչ էղած մասնագետներով մի կերպ յոլա գնում են: 

Իսկ վարկերի մասին տեղյակ եմ: Դրանք իսկական ուսանողական վարկեր չեն: Իսկականները կա՛մ անտոկոս են լինում, կա՛մ շա՜տ ցածր տոկոսով:

----------


## Ruby Rue

> *Այս տարի բուհերում դիմորդների թիվը նվազել է*
> 
> Այս տարի բարձրագույն ուսումնական հաստատություններում ուսումը շարունակելու ցանկություն է հայտնել շուրջ 14.500 դիմորդ: Անցյալ տարի այս թիվը եղել է շուրջ 18.000, որից 16.200-ն է քննություններին ներկայացել: 
> 
> «Առաջին լրատական»-ը զրուցեց ԵՊՀ ընդունող հանձնաժողովի պատասխանատու քարտուղարի տեղակալ Արմեն Սարգսյանի հետ, ով մեզ տեղեկացրեց, որ երեկվա դրությամբ ԵՊՀ-ն ստացել է բուհ ընդունվելու 3311 դիմում: Անցյալ տարվա նույն ժամանակաշրջանի համեմատ՝ դիմորդների թիվը խիստ նվազել է. անցյալ տարի գրանցվել է 4751 դիմում. «Հումանիտար թևում վատ չէ, շատ են դիմորդները պատմության, իրավագիտության ֆակուլտետներում, մի քիչ կաղում է բնագիտական-ֆիզմաթ թևը, սակայն դեռևս չորս օր ունենք »:
> 
> Հարցին՝ ինչո՞վ է պայմանավորված դիմորդների քիչ թիվը, պրն Սարգսյանն ասաց, որ գուցե դա պայմանավորված է շրջանավարտներով, գուցե ծնելիությունն է քիչ եղել այդ տարի, կամ արտագաղթն է մեծացել: 
> 
> Նշենք, որ ըստ պաշտոնական տվյալների՝ այս տարի, անցյալ տարվա համեմատ, 10 հազարով պակաս աշակերտ է ավարտել դպրոցը: Այս տարի ավարտածների թիվը կազմում է շուրջ 30 հազար: «Առաջին լրատվական»-ը տեղեկացավ, որ գրեթե բոլոր բուհերում էլ դիմորդների թիվը պակաս է: 
> ...


Աշոտ ծյա Ա.Աշոտյան ու մնացածներ, կերա՞ք...
Առանց այդ էլ բնագիտամաթեմատիկական ֆակուլտետների դիմորդները քիչ էին, որ տարեցտարի քչանան, էսպես ու՞ր կհասնենք: Առանց այդ էլ՝ ֆակուլտետի որակը գնալով ընկնում է: Եթե նախորդ տարի 40 բալից 20 հավաքողներն էլ էին ընդունվել, ապա էս տարի ով ինչքան խփած լինի, միևնույն է՝ ընդունվելու է: 
Կարծում եմ ու համոզված եմ՝ մեր դասախոսներից ոչ մեկ աշխատավարձի էդ խղճուկ բարձրացմանը չի մնացել. եթե մարդիկ իրենց ազատ ժամերի հաշվին մեզ հետ դաս են անում, քանի որ հետաքրքրվածություն են նկատում, ապա հաստա՛տ չեն ուզենա, որ լսարանում բութ ու լպիրշ դեմքեր լցված լինեն:
Չգիտեմ, թե էս տեմպերով ու՞ր ենք գնում: Միայն դիվանագետները, իրավաբաններն ու տնտեսագետները չէ՛, որ երկիր են կառուցում: 
Փոխանակ աջակցեն, որ բնական գիտությունը զարգանա, իրենք քիչ-քիչ թաղում են ամեն ինչ...
Թող քիչ դիմորդներ լինեն, թող խելացի երեխեքը չկարողանան համալսարանում սովորել վարձերի թանկության պատճառով, թող ավելի խելացիներն էլ երկրից գնան, տեսնենք վերջում աշոտ ծյան ու՞մ փողերով է սնվելու...

Հ.Գ. Չնայած եթե նայենք մյուս կողմից, ապա դիմորդների թվի քչացումը կարող է պայմանավորված լինել այն փաստով, որ շրջանավարտները հստակ սկսել են գիտակցել, թե արդյո՞ք իրենց անհրաժեշտ է բարձրագույն կրթություն, թե ոչ: Եթե բուհեր գնային միայն այն մարդիկ, ովքեր ուզում են սովորել, այլ ոչ թե իրենց ցուցարել, ապա հիանալի կլիներ:
Բայց թեկուզ հենց իմ՝ ԵՊՀ Ֆիզիկայի ֆակուլտետում հաճախ է պատահել, որ դասախոսին շատ խիստ զգուշացում են տվել ուսանողների զգալի մասին քննությունից «կտրելու» ու համալսարանից դուրս թողնելու համար:
Եթե բոլոր թափթփուկներին հեռացնեն, ապա կմնա երևի ուսանողների 10%-ը, որոնց զգալի մասն էլ անվճար է:
Դե ե՛կ Աշոտ ծյա ու մի թանկացրու վարձերը:
Դե ե՛կ Ռուբի ու դիմացի հասարակության անմակարդակ մասնիկների քաոսային շարժմանը...

----------

Arpine (30.05.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (30.05.2013), Tig (30.05.2013), Աթեիստ (30.05.2013), Տրիբուն (30.05.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ռուբի, մի հատ հանգստացի  :Jpit:  Ես կարամ ապացուցեմ, որ նույնիսկ էս տարի ավելացել ա դիմորդների թիվն անցյալ տարվա համեմատ:

Ես ամեն անգամ սենց հոդված կարդալիս ջղայնանում եմ, որովհետև վերցնում են փաստը ու սխալ մեկնաբանում: Էսօր ունենք փաստ. դիմորդների թիվը քչացել ա անցյալ տարվա համեմատ: Ու մեզ պետք ա բացատրել՝ ինչու: Հենց էս տեքստն ասում ա, որ էս տարի ավելի քիչ են շրջանավարտները: Ամբողջ տասը հազարով: Դե հիմա արի հաշվենք: Էս տարվա դիմորդների թիվը նախորդ տարվա շուրջ ութսուն տոկոսն ա կազմում, իսկ շրջանավարտների թիվը՝ մոտ յոթանասուհինգ: Էն մնացած թվերն էլ հաշվեցի, ԵՊՀ-ն 69% ա, մանկավարժականը՝ 84%: Հիմա որ չալարեմ, ստատիստիկ թեստեր էլ կանցկացնեմ, որ պարզեմ՝ իրականում տարբերություն կա, թե չէ: Ասածս ի՞նչ ա: Պետք ա պարզել, թե ինչու ա էս տարի շրջանավարտների թիվը քիչ:

----------

Freeman (08.06.2013), Ruby Rue (30.05.2013), Տրիբուն (30.05.2013)

----------


## Ruby Rue

> Ռուբի, մի հատ հանգստացի  Ես կարամ ապացուցեմ, որ նույնիսկ էս տարի ավելացել ա դիմորդների թիվն անցյալ տարվա համեմատ:
> 
> Ես ամեն անգամ սենց հոդված կարդալիս ջղայնանում եմ, որովհետև վերցնում են փաստը ու սխալ մեկնաբանում: Էսօր ունենք փաստ. դիմորդների թիվը քչացել ա անցյալ տարվա համեմատ: Ու մեզ պետք ա բացատրել՝ ինչու: Հենց էս տեքստն ասում ա, որ էս տարի ավելի քիչ են շրջանավարտները: Ամբողջ տասը հազարով: Դե հիմա արի հաշվենք: Էս տարվա դիմորդների թիվը նախորդ տարվա շուրջ ութսուն տոկոսն ա կազմում, իսկ շրջանավարտների թիվը՝ մոտ յոթանասուհինգ: Էն մնացած թվերն էլ հաշվեցի, ԵՊՀ-ն 69% ա, մանկավարժականը՝ 84%: Հիմա որ չալարեմ, ստատիստիկ թեստեր էլ կանցկացնեմ, որ պարզեմ՝ իրականում տարբերություն կա, թե չէ: Ասածս ի՞նչ ա: Պետք ա պարզել, թե ինչու ա էս տարի շրջանավարտների թիվը քիչ:


 :Jpit:  Հա, ճիշտ ես, ես ալարեցի հաշվարկներ անել:
Իսկ շրջանավարտների թիվը, կարծում եմ քիչ ա, որովհետև ավագ դպրցները համը հանեցին, դրա համար էլ շատ-շատերը գնացին քոլեջներ: Ու քանի որ ավագ դպրոցը 3 տարի ա, դրանք՝ ավելի երկար, էս տարի քիչ շրջանավարտ կա...

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (30.05.2013), Stranger_Friend (30.05.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հա, ճիշտ ես, ես ալարեցի հաշվարկներ անել:
> Իսկ շրջանավարտների թիվը, կարծում եմ քիչ ա, որովհետև ավագ դպրցները համը հանեցին, դրա համար էլ շատ-շատերը գնացին քոլեջներ: Ու քանի որ ավագ դպրոցը 3 տարի ա, դրանք՝ ավելի երկար, էս տարի քիչ շրջանավարտ կա...


Տես, այ սա արդեն գիտություն ա  :Smile:  Դու արել ես էն, ինչը լրագրողն ալարել ա անի: Ես ավելի հեռուն կգնայի, կպարզեի, թե էս տասներկու տարի առաջ քանի՞ հոգի ա առաջին դասարան ընդունվել, էդ քոլեջներում քանի՞ հոգի կա, էս տարվա դիմորդներից քանի՞սն են էս տարվա շրջանավարտ ու լիքը-լիքը ուրիշ հարցեր: Հըմ, թվերը լավ բաներ են, հավես ա իրանց հետ խաղալը:

----------

Ruby Rue (30.05.2013)

----------


## Ruby Rue

> Տես, այ սա արդեն գիտություն ա  Դու արել ես էն, ինչը լրագրողն ալարել ա անի: Ես ավելի հեռուն կգնայի, կպարզեի, թե էս տասներկու տարի առաջ քանի՞ հոգի ա առաջին դասարան ընդունվել, էդ քոլեջներում քանի՞ հոգի կա, էս տարվա դիմորդներից քանի՞սն են էս տարվա շրջանավարտ ու լիքը-լիքը ուրիշ հարցեր: Հըմ, թվերը լավ բաներ են, հավես ա իրանց հետ խաղալը:


Իմ մոտ հանրահաշվի չարաշահումից թվերից մի քիչ ալերգիա էր սկսել, դրա համար շատ չխորացա:  :Jpit: 
Բայց հա, ստատիստիկան շատ հետաքրքիր բան ա, որովհետև լիքը ինֆերմացիա ա տալիս:
Օրինակ՝ անցյալ տարի նախորդ տարիների շրջանավարտները շատ քիչ էին, որովհետև 2011-ին շրջանավարտներ չկային, ու բոլոր դիմորդները ընդունվեցին:
2012-ին էլ՝ ընդունվողներն էլի շատ էին, որովհետև բուհերը ազատ մնացած տեղերի համար նոր քննություններ կազմակերպեցին...

----------


## Artyom

Կոռուպցիան խորը արմատներ ա գցել, որ դժվար թե էս Հայաստան կոչված երկիրը մի օր նորմալ երկիր դառնա: Նախարարը հայտարարում ա, թե ասպիրանտուրայի անվճար տեղերը կրճատելով պայքարում ա կոռուպցիայի դեմ, բայց իրականում պայքարում ա գիտության դեմ: Եթե նախկինում մի մասնագիտության գծով 2 տեղ էին տալիս, ու եթե մեկը փողով կամ ԽԾԲ-ով էր անցնում, ապա գոնե մի սովորող հնարավորություն էր ունենում զբաղեցնել մյուս տեղը: Իսկ հիմա միայն փողով ու ԽԾԲ-ով ա հնարավոր դառել: Ընդ որում գներն էլ են աճել:  :Jpit: 
Էսօր ԳԱԱ-ում ասպիրանտուրայի ընդունելության քննության էի: 3 հոգի էինք մի տեղի համար: Եվ բնականաբար մասնագիտական քննությունից ամենաբարձր միավոր ստացավ ամենավատ պատասխանողը (թերևս մեր երկրում դրա մեջ ոչ մի տարօրինակ բան չկա): :Smile: 
Երևի թե կոռուպցիայի դեմ պայքարի միակ ելքը անվճար տեղերի հիմնովին վերացումն է:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Կոռուպցիան խորը արմատներ ա գցել, որ դժվար թե էս Հայաստան կոչված երկիրը մի օր նորմալ երկիր դառնա: Նախարարը հայտարարում ա, թե ասպիրանտուրայի անվճար տեղերը կրճատելով պայքարում ա կոռուպցիայի դեմ, բայց իրականում պայքարում ա գիտության դեմ: Եթե նախկինում մի մասնագիտության գծով 2 տեղ էին տալիս, ու եթե մեկը փողով կամ ԽԾԲ-ով էր անցնում, ապա գոնե մի սովորող հնարավորություն էր ունենում զբաղեցնել մյուս տեղը: Իսկ հիմա միայն փողով ու ԽԾԲ-ով ա հնարավոր դառել: Ընդ որում գներն էլ են աճել: 
> Էսօր ԳԱԱ-ում ասպիրանտուրայի ընդունելության քննության էի: 3 հոգի էինք մի տեղի համար: Եվ բնականաբար մասնագիտական քննությունից ամենաբարձր միավոր ստացավ ամենավատ պատասխանողը (թերևս մեր երկրում դրա մեջ ոչ մի տարօրինակ բան չկա):
> *Երևի թե կոռուպցիայի դեմ պայքարի միակ ելքը անվճար տեղերի հիմնովին վերացումն է*:


Համաձայն եմ  :Smile:  Պետք ա կրթության ֆինանսավորումը դուրս հանել պետբյուջեից, տալ մասնավոր կազմակերպությունների: Էդ ժամանակ ամեն մեկը կֆինանսավորի էն ուսանողին/ասպիրանտին, որից շահ ունի: Ու եթե ինչ-որ կազմակերպություն անգրագետից շահ ունի, թող իրան ֆինանսավորի, վնաս չկա:

----------

Artyom (07.06.2013), Freeman (08.06.2013), Lev (09.06.2013), Tig (07.06.2013), Աթեիստ (07.06.2013)

----------


## Tig

Դիտել 41-րդ րոպեից:

----------

ars83 (13.06.2013), Enna Adoly (21.06.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Համաձայն եմ  Պետք ա կրթության ֆինանսավորումը դուրս հանել պետբյուջեից, տալ մասնավոր կազմակերպությունների: Էդ ժամանակ ամեն մեկը կֆինանսավորի էն ուսանողին/ասպիրանտին, որից շահ ունի: Ու եթե ինչ-որ կազմակերպություն անգրագետից շահ ունի, թող իրան ֆինանսավորի, վնաս չկա:


Ծայրահեղ լիբերալ մոտեցում ա: Պետությունը ոչ միայն պիտի ֆինանսավորի կրթությունը, այլ նաև շատ պիտի ֆինանսավորի: Իսկ մասնավոր սեկտորը եթե ուզում ա իրան ու  շուկային հարմար մասնագիտությունները լրացուցիցչ ֆինանսավորի, պաժալիստա, թող ինչքան սիրտը քաշում ա ֆինանսավորի (եկեղեցի ու բուրգեր կառուցելու փոխարեն): Կրթության մեջ կատարված ներդրումների ոչ միայն մասնավոր, այլ նաև հասարակական հատուցումն ա (social rate of retrun) շատ բարձր՝ հատկապես զարգացող երկրներում: Հայաստանում բնականաբար էս առումով ոչ մի ուսումնասիրությունը երբեք չի կատարվել, բայց ալամ աշխարհում լիքը հետազոտություններ կան, որ հաստատում են դա:

Մի հատը էս վերջերս եմ կարդացել: Բայց Գեորգոս Սախարոպուլոսը էս առումով լիքը օգտակար հետազոտություններ ունի:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ծայրահեղ լիբերալ մոտեցում ա: Պետությունը ոչ միայն պիտի ֆինանսավորի կրթությունը, այլ նաև շատ պիտի ֆինանսավորի: Իսկ մասնավոր սեկտորը եթե ուզում ա իրան ու  շուկային հարմար մասնագիտությունները լրացուցիցչ ֆինանսավորի, պաժալիստա, թող ինչքան սիրտը քաշում ա ֆինանսավորի (եկեղեցի ու բուրգեր կառուցելու փոխարեն): Կրթության մեջ կատարված ներդրումների ոչ միայն մասնավոր, այլ նաև հասարակական հատուցումն ա (social rate of retrun) շատ բարձր՝ հատկապես զարգացող երկրներում: Հայաստանում բնականաբար էս առումով ոչ մի ուսումնասիրությունը երբեք չի կատարվել, բայց ալամ աշխարհում լիքը հետազոտություններ կան, որ հաստատում են դա:
> 
> Մի հատը էս վերջերս եմ կարդացել: Բայց Գեորգոս Սախարոպուլոսը էս առումով լիքը օգտակար հետազոտություններ ունի:


Տրիբուն ձյա, պետության ֆինանսավորմանը համաձայն եմ մի դեպքում. եթե բոլորի համար ֆինանսավորի: Բայց մեր պետությունը դեռ էդքան հարուստ չի, որ կարողանա վճարովի տեղերը լրիվ վերացնելով հա՛մ բոլորի ուսման ինքնարժեքը փակի, հա՛մ դասախոսներին մարդավարի վարձատրի: Դրա համար ավելի լավ ա սաղ վճարովի սարքվի, վարձն էլ կիջնի արդյունքում: Լավ, պետությունը մի քիչ փող ունի, ուրեմն թող գոնե student loan-ի տոկոսները փակի, թե չէ հիմա Հայաստանում խայտառակություն ա. անունը դնում են student loan, բայց ուրիշ վարկերից ոչնչով չի տարբերվում: Ու հա՛, պետությանն էլ են մասնագետներ պետք, պիտի ֆինանսավորի կոնկրետ էն մասնագետներին, որոնց կարիքն ունի: Թե չէ օրինակ ամեն տարի 130 բժիշկ արտադրում ա, որ ի՞նչ (էս մենակ պետպատվերի մասին եմ ասում):

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ձյա, պետության ֆինանսավորմանը համաձայն եմ մի դեպքում. եթե բոլորի համար ֆինանսավորի: Բայց մեր պետությունը դեռ էդքան հարուստ չի, որ կարողանա վճարովի տեղերը լրիվ վերացնելով հա՛մ բոլորի ուսման ինքնարժեքը փակի, հա՛մ դասախոսներին մարդավարի վարձատրի: Դրա համար ավելի լավ ա սաղ վճարովի սարքվի, վարձն էլ կիջնի արդյունքում: Լավ, պետությունը մի քիչ փող ունի, ուրեմն թող գոնե student loan-ի տոկոսները փակի, թե չէ հիմա Հայաստանում խայտառակություն ա. անունը դնում են student loan, բայց ուրիշ վարկերից ոչնչով չի տարբերվում:


Բյուր ջան, ուրեմն պետպատվերով տեղեքի քանակը 1991 թվից մինչև էսօր 95%-ից իջել ա 10%-ի, բայց դրանից ոչ ուսման վարձերն են իջել, ոչ էլ դասախոսների աշխատավարձերն են բարձրացել: Ամեն դեպքում, էս երկար-բարակ ու մանրամասն զրույց ա, ու հաստատ ստեղ գրելով չի կարա քննարկվի, բայց իմ համար կարևորը սկզբունքն ա - պետությունը պիտի ֆինանսավորի կրթությունը, ու ինչքան շատ էնքան լավ: Փող ունի, չունի, հիմա ունի, վաղը չունի, երեկ ուներ էսօր չունի, էական չի, քանի որ ես էլ կարամ քո ասածին ալտերնատիվ սցենար առաջարկեմ - պետությունը էսօր քիչ փող ունի, որ նորմալ ֆինանսավորի կրթությունը, բայց եթե չֆինսավորի էսօր, վաղը վաբշե փող չի ունենա: Խոսքի սենց:   




> Ու հա՛, պետությանն էլ են մասնագետներ պետք, պիտի ֆինանսավորի կոնկրետ էն մասնագետներին, որոնց կարիքն ունի: Թե չէ օրինակ ամեն տարի 130 բժիշկ արտադրում ա, որ ի՞նչ (էս մենակ պետպատվերի մասին եմ ասում):


Մի հատ պետությունը/իշխանությունը դնենք մի կողմ: Կրթված մարդիկ վաբշե երկրին են պետք: Բարձրորակ կրթությունից շահում են բոլորը, շահում ա տնտեսությունը, շահում ա ընդհանրապես հասարակությունը: Հիմա էս պահին քո ասածի պես ա - ամեն տարի պետությունն ասում ա ինձ չորս հատ բժիշկ ա պետք, ու չորս բժիշկի պետպատվերով տեղ ա իջացնում: Էս չեղավ կրթության ֆինանսավորում: Էս եղավ չորս բժիշկի զակազ: Պրիտոմ էս զակազն էլ հիմնված չի ինչ-որ տրամաբանության վրա: Պռոստը զակազ ա, քանի որ էտքան փող կա: 

Իմ համար կրթության ֆինանսավորումը էտ լուրջ նեդումներ են կրթական ենթակառուցվածքների մեջ, ոլորտի մասնագետների որակի բարձրացման մեջ, նոր տեխնոլոգիաների ու մեթոդների մեջ, ու սենց բաներ: Գումարած, եթե փողը քիչ ա որ շատ ունենանք պետպատվերով տեղեր ուրմեն պետք ա սոցիալապես անապահովների սուբսիդավորում լինի, ոչ թե չորս հատ պետպատվերով տեղ, ու ամենաբարձր հավաքողն էլ նստում ա էտ պետպատվերի վրա: Իսկ մեր երկրում ամենախելոք երեխեքն էլ պարզվում ա Լֆիկի, Լիսկայի ու Նեմեցի երեխեքն են, քանի որ պետպատվերով մենակ իրանք են սովորում:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր ջան, ուրեմն պետպատվերով տեղեքի քանակը 1991 թվից մինչև էսօր 95%-ից իջել ա 10%-ի, բայց դրանից ոչ ուսման վարձերն են իջել, ոչ էլ դասախոսների աշխատավարձերն են բարձրացել: Ամեն դեպքում, էս երկար-բարակ ու մանրամասն զրույց ա, ու հաստատ ստեղ գրելով չի կարա քննարկվի, բայց իմ համար կարևորը սկզբունքն ա - պետությունը պիտի ֆինանսավորի կրթությունը, ու ինչքան շատ էնքան լավ: Փող ունի, չունի, հիմա ունի, վաղը չունի, երեկ ուներ էսօր չունի, էական չի, քանի որ ես էլ կարամ քո ասածին ալտերնատիվ սցենար առաջարկեմ - պետությունը էսօր քիչ փող ունի, որ նորմալ ֆինանսավորի կրթությունը, բայց եթե չֆինսավորի էսօր, վաղը վաբշե փող չի ունենա: Խոսքի սենց:   
> 
> 
> 
> Մի հատ պետությունը/իշխանությունը դնենք մի կողմ: Կրթված մարդիկ վաբշե երկրին են պետք: Բարձրօրակ կրթությունից շահում են բոլորը, շահում ա տնտեսությունը, շահում ա ընդհանրապես հասարակությունը: Հիմա էս պահին քո ասածի պես ա - ամեն տարի պետությունն ասում ա ինձ չորս հատ բժիշկ ա պետք, ու չորս բժիշկի պետպատվերով տեղ ա իջացնում: Էս չեղավ կրթության ֆինանսավորում: Էս եղավ չորս բժիշկի զակազ: Պրիտոմ էս զակազն էլ հիմնված չի ինչ-որ տրամաբանության վրա: Պռոստը զակազ ա, քանի որ էտքան փող կա: 
> 
> Իմ համար կրթության ֆինանսավորումը էտ լուրջ նեդումներ են կրթական ենթակառուցվածքների մեջ, ոլորտի մասնագետների որակի բարձրացման մեջ, նոր տեխնոլոգիաների ու մեթոդների մեջ, ու սենց բաներ: Գումարած, եթե փողը քիչ ա որ շատ ունենանք պետպատվերով տեղեր ուրմեն պետք ա սոցիալապես անապահովների սուբսիդավորում լինի, ոչ թե չորս հատ պետպատվերով տեղ, ու ամենաբարձր հավաքողն էլ նստում ա էտ պետպատվերի վրա: Իսկ մեր երկրում ամենախելոք երեխեքն էլ պարզվում ա Լֆիկի, Լիսկայի ու Նեմեցի երեխեքն են, քանի որ պետպատվերով մենակ իրանք են սովորում:


Տրիբուն ձյա, չէ էլի, չէ, պետպատվերով-վճարովի տեղեր հասակացությունը պետք ա լրիվ վերացնել, լուրջ եմ ասում: Ես դեմ չեմ, որ պետությունը ֆինանսավորի կրթությունը, բայց դա կարա հազար ու մի ձևով լինի, մենակ ոչ էս համակարգով, որովհետև կոռուպցիան հենց էդ անվճար-վճարովիի հարցում ա գլուխ բարձրացնում, ոչ թե ընդունվել-չընդունվելու: Իսկ անվճար տեղերի հարաբերական թիվը նվազել ա ոչ էնքան որովհետև դրանց բացարձակ թիվն ա նվազել, այլ որովհետև վճարովի տեղերն են ավելացել: Դասախոսների աշխատավարձն ահագին աճել ա, չնայած դեռ ցածր ա, շա՜տ ցածր (իհարկե, ոչ բոլոր բուհերում, բայց դե...): Պիտի մի սկզբունք լինի. ընդունվելը հեշտ, ավարտելը՝ դժվար: Իսկ անվճար-վճարովի համակարգը դրա հնարավորությունը չի տալիս, անվճար ընդունվելը դառնում ա էրեսի զոռ, պրիստիժ, ուսման վարձից մի քանի անգամ շատ կաշառք տալու տեղ: 

Ու հա՛, եթե պետությանը չորս բժիշկ ա պետք, պետք ա չորս տեղ լինի ու պետք ա ավարտելը դժվար լինի, որ Լֆիկ-բանի էրեխեքը իզուր գլուխ չցավացնեն դրա համար: Մեզնից մի քանի անգամ ավելի մեծ պետություններ տարեկան մեզնից մի քանի անգամ քիչ բժիշկ են արտադրում ու էդ արտադրելն էլ էնքա՜ն մաղումների-բաների միջով ա անցնում, սկզբում ընդունվածների շատ փոքր մասն ա ավարտում:

Վերադառնանք պետությանը: Հա՛, պետությունը պետք ա ֆինանսավորի: Թող դասախոսին ավելի շատ փող տա, թող կոնկրետ կրթաթոշակային ֆոնդերի փող տա, թող արդեն ընդունված էրեխեքին բարձր թոշակ տա կամ էլ գոնե բնակարանի վարձ, թող պրակտիկաները ֆինանսավորի, թող լաբորատորիաները վերանորոգի: Հազար ձևով պետությունը կարա ֆինանսավորի, բայց դա պիտի բոլորի համար հավասար հասանելի լինի, ոչ թե անվճար-վճարովի տեղերով: Ու մեկ էլ մի բան. ահավոր դեմ եմ սոցիալապես անապահով ուսանողներին ֆինանսավորելու մտքին: Բացատրեմ ինչու: Ըստ էության, ցանկացած ուսանող սոցիալապես անապահով ա, որովհետև չի աշխատում, ծնողների հույսին ա: Կամ եթե աշխատում էլ ա, քիչ ա վաստակում: Եթե էդքան փող ունի, թող ցանկացած ուսանողի ուսում ֆինանսավորի: Եթե չունի, թող ցանկացած ուսանողի ուսման ծախսերի կոնկրետ տոկոս ֆինանսավորի: Գոնե տենց պետք ա սկսել, հետո տեղափոխել ավելի խելացիների, ավելի արժանիների դաշտ, տարբեր տեսակի պետական կրթաթոշակներ ստեղծեկլ: Ուղղակի էս պայմաններում մենակ հավասարությունը կարա հարց լուծի, հանուն անվճարի կոռուպցիոն ռիսկերը նվազեցնի: 

Ու մեկ էլ կրթությունը պետք ա որակով լինի: Դու ասում ես՝ մեզ պետք են կրթություն ստացած մարդիկ: Բայց գիտե՞ս, որ Հայաստանն աշխարհում առաջին տեղերից ա գրավում բարձրագույն կրթություն ունեցողների տոկոսով: Ու մի հատ խոսացրու: Գիտությունների թեկնածուն գիտական հոդված գրել չգիտի, անգամ գերազանցիկ նորավարտը պատրաստ չի անմիջապես աշխատանքի անցնելու: Սա դեռ լավ դեպքերի մասին եմ խոսում: Բա էն դիպլոմ ծախող բուհե՞րը: Չէ՛, պետք չի, որ բոլորը բարձրագույն կրթություն ունենան: Թող բնակչության հիսուն տոկոսը լինի, բայց էդ հիսուն տոկոսը տարբերվի կրթություն չստացածներից (թեկուզ մենակ աշխատավարձով), ոչ թե բուհ ավարտած-չավարտած գիտելիքները մի հաշիվ լինեն:

----------

Ruby Rue (21.06.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Նոր թեթև մի հատ վիճաkագրությունը նայեցի: Կրթության ֆինանսավորում/ՀՆԱ հարաբերությամբ Հայաստանը 102-րդ տեղում ա, 3.1 - 3.2%-ով: Էսքան էլ ի միջի այլոց Ադրբեջանում ա: Սա հենց այնպես:  :LOL: 

OECD միջինը մոտ 6% ա: Ամենաբարձրը նորվեգիայում, մոտ 7.3%: 

Ասենք, էս ցուցանիշը շատ ու քիչ փող ունենալու հետ կապված չի էլի: Ինչքան փող ունես, դրա տոկոսն ա: Ու էտ տոկոսը ուղղակի ցույց ա տալիս քո պետական քաղաքականության վերաբերմունքը կրթության ոլորտի նկատմամբ:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (21.06.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Նոր թեթև մի հատ վիճաkագրությունը նայեցի: Կրթության ֆինանսավորում/ՀՆԱ հարաբերությամբ Հայաստանը 102-րդ տեղում ա, 3.1 - 3.2%-ով: Էսքան էլ ի միջի այլոց Ադրբեջանում ա: Սա հենց այնպես: 
> 
> OECD միջինը մոտ 6% ա: Ամենաբարձրը նորվեգիայում, մոտ 7.3%: 
> 
> Ասենք, էս ցուցանիշը շատ ու քիչ փող ունենալու հետ կապված չի էլի: Ինչքան փող ունես, դրա տոկոսն ա: Ու էտ տոկոսը ուղղակի ցույց ա տալիս քո պետական քաղաքականության վերաբերմունքը կրթության ոլորտի նկատմամբ:


Գիտությունը հանկարծ չնայես, ավելի ահավոր ա  :Smile: 
Վերաբերմունքի պահով համաձայն եմ: Բայց համ էլ պիտի ասեմ, որ էս վերաբերմունքի պայմաններում կարայինք ավելի վատ կրթական համակարգ ունենայինք: Ինչ-որ հրաշքով կան առանձին մարդիկ (դասախոսներ), որոնց շնորհիվ կրթությունն էնքան վատ չի, ինչքան կարար լիներ: Իսկ թե էդ ինչ հրաշք ա, բացատրությունը չեմ գտնում, լուրջ եմ ասում:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Գիտությունը հանկարծ չնայես, ավելի ահավոր ա 
> Վերաբերմունքի պահով համաձայն եմ: Բայց համ էլ պիտի ասեմ, որ էս վերաբերմունքի պայմաններում կարայինք ավելի վատ կրթական համակարգ ունենայինք: Ինչ-որ հրաշքով կան առանձին մարդիկ (դասախոսներ), որոնց շնորհիվ կրթությունն էնքան վատ չի, ինչքան կարար լիներ: Իսկ թե էդ ինչ հրաշք ա, բացատրությունը չեմ գտնում, լուրջ եմ ասում:


Բայց գնալով վատանում ա ու վատանում ա: Ես դպրոցների վիճակից գիտեմ, երեխեքս հանրակրթական դպրոց են գնում, գիտեմ ինչ ա կատարվում: Հետո էլ ժողի վիճակից գիտեմ, որ մի խայտառակ բառդակ ա: Ասում են նույն վիճակն էլ պետ համալսարանում ու մնացած տեղերում ա: Ուղղակի մի քանի էնտուզիաստ դասախոսի վրա համակարգ չի կարա գոյատևի: Վաղը մյուսօր դրանք էլ կզզվեն ու կգնան, ու վերջ:  

Էն օրը TV-ով գովազդ եմ նայում, ինչ-որ գյուղատնտեսական քոլեջ ա, տոլի ինստիտուտ ա, տո լի ակադեմիա ա, չեմ հիշում: Հայտարարում ա էս տարվա ընդունելություն ու թվում ա մասնագիտությունները - դիզայն, ատամնաբուժություն, բանկային գործ, մաքսային գործ, իրավաբանություն - կարճ ասած ամեն ինչ, բացի գյուղի հետ կապված որևէ բանից:  :LOL: 

Ասածս ինչ ա, Բյուր ջան, մեր եթեիմ երգրում, ոնց որ սաղ ոլորտները, այնպես էլ կրթությունը - ոչ մի լուրջ, ստարտեգիական, հեռանկարային վերաբերմունք չկա, բացիթողի վիճակ ա: Թողել են ինքնահոսի, մինչև կտրի կապը: Կրթության նախարարին էլ թողես ֆեյսբուքյան ծիպա դեմք գրառումներ անի սաղ օրը:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (21.06.2013), Արէա (21.06.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ձյա, չէ էլի, չէ, պետպատվերով-վճարովի տեղեր հասակացությունը պետք ա լրիվ վերացնել, լուրջ եմ ասում: Ես դեմ չեմ, որ պետությունը ֆինանսավորի կրթությունը, բայց դա կարա հազար ու մի ձևով լինի, մենակ ոչ էս համակարգով, որովհետև կոռուպցիան հենց էդ անվճար-վճարովիի հարցում ա գլուխ բարձրացնում, ոչ թե ընդունվել-չընդունվելու: Իսկ անվճար տեղերի հարաբերական թիվը նվազել ա ոչ էնքան որովհետև դրանց բացարձակ թիվն ա նվազել, այլ որովհետև վճարովի տեղերն են ավելացել: Դասախոսների աշխատավարձն ահագին աճել ա, չնայած դեռ ցածր ա, շա՜տ ցածր (իհարկե, ոչ բոլոր բուհերում, բայց դե...):


Սրա հետ համաձայն եմ: Մենակ մի բան - անվճար տեղերի թիվը նվազել ա համ բացարձակ համ էլ հարաբերական առումով: Ես որ ընդունվեցի, մեր 80 հոգանոց կուրսում 10 հոգի էր վճարովի: Հիմա հակառակն ա: 

Դասախոսների աշխատավարձերն էլ աճել ա էնքան, ինչքան ընդհանրապես աճել են միջին աշխատավարձերը եկրում ու հատկապես պետական ոլորտում: Կարող ա տեմպը մի քիչ առաջանցիկ ա եղել, բայց շատ քիչ: Էտքան փողով մեկ ա, նորմալ դասախոս չես պահի: 




> Պիտի մի սկզբունք լինի. ընդունվելը հեշտ, ավարտելը՝ դժվար: Իսկ անվճար-վճարովի համակարգը դրա հնարավորությունը չի տալիս, անվճար ընդունվելը դառնում ա էրեսի զոռ, պրիստիժ, ուսման վարձից մի քանի անգամ շատ կաշառք տալու տեղ:


Համո, դեմ չեմ: Ու ասեմ քեզ, հեսա քո ասածի պես էլ լինելույա շուտով, քանի որ ինստիտուտները հիմա յալվար են որ մարդ ընդունեն: Էս տարի ով ինչ հավաքի ընդունվելույա: Աչքիս երկրում իսկականից մարդ չի մնացել: 

Բայց, ամեն դեպքում էս չի նշանակում, որ չեն կարա լինեն երեխեք որոնց ֆինանսավորումը պիտի լրիվ իրա վրա պետությունը վերցնի: Խոսքը սոցիալապես անապահովներին ա վերաբերվում: Հարցը նրանում ա, որ անվճար տեղերի վրա ընդունելու սկզբունքն ա սխալ: Ոչ թե բարձր բալերով հավաքածին պետք ա տան, այլ անապահովին:

----------


## Ruby Rue

> Բայց, ամեն դեպքում էս չի նշանակում, որ չեն կարա լինեն երեխեք որոնց ֆինանսավորումը պիտի լրիվ իրա վրա պետությունը վերցնի: Խոսքը սոցիալապես անապահովներին ա վերաբերվում: Հարցը նրանում ա, որ անվճար տեղերի վրա ընդունելու սկզբունքն ա սխալ: Ոչ թե բարձր բալերով հավաքածին պետք ա տան, այլ անապահովին:


Անվճարի փոխարեն պիտի կրթաթոշակներ լինեն: Թե չէ մարդիկ մեջտեղից ճղվելով կամ էլ ԽԾԲ ու փող խառնելով անվճար են ընդունվում, ինչ ա թե էդ պրիստիժ ա: Դե տղերքն էլ պարզ ա՝ բանակ չգնալու համար: Անվճար ընդունվում են ու դառնում բառադի:
Իսկ եթե կրթաթոշակներ լինեին, որ կխրախուսեին ոչ միայն սովորելը, այլև հասարակական ակտիվությունը, ներհամալսարանական ու արտահամալսարանական միջոցառումներ կազմակերպելը, էդ դեպքում ուսանողներն ավելի մոտիվացված կլինեին: Ոչ թե կնստեին լսարանի մոտ, կսպասեին, թե ով ի՞նչ է ստանում, որ հաշվարկեն, թե ով իրենցից կտանի անվճար տեղը կամ ո՞նց իրար տակ փորեն:

Իսկ անպահովներին կիսով չափ զեղչ անում են, բայց դե ոչ բոլորին ու ոչ բոլոր տեղերում:
Ընդհանրապես օրենք կար, որ գերազանցիկներին էլ են զեղչում, բայց երբ գնացի զեղչի համար դիմելու, ասեցին՝ դու հաշմանդա՞մ ես, թե՞ անապահով, թր դիմում ես: Օրենքը բացում ցույց ես տալիս, ասում են՝ հիմա փոխվել ա:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բայց գնալով վատանում ա ու վատանում ա: Ես դպրոցների վիճակից գիտեմ, երեխեքս հանրակրթական դպրոց են գնում, գիտեմ ինչ ա կատարվում: Հետո էլ ժողի վիճակից գիտեմ, որ մի խայտառակ բառդակ ա: Ասում են նույն վիճակն էլ պետ համալսարանում ու մնացած տեղերում ա: Ուղղակի մի քանի էնտուզիաստ դասախոսի վրա համակարգ չի կարա գոյատևի: Վաղը մյուսօր դրանք էլ կզզվեն ու կգնան, ու վերջ:  
> 
> Էն օրը TV-ով գովազդ եմ նայում, ինչ-որ գյուղատնտեսական քոլեջ ա, տոլի ինստիտուտ ա, տո լի ակադեմիա ա, չեմ հիշում: Հայտարարում ա էս տարվա ընդունելություն ու թվում ա մասնագիտությունները - դիզայն, ատամնաբուժություն, բանկային գործ, մաքսային գործ, իրավաբանություն - կարճ ասած ամեն ինչ, բացի գյուղի հետ կապված որևէ բանից: 
> 
> Ասածս ինչ ա, Բյուր ջան, մեր եթեիմ երգրում, ոնց որ սաղ ոլորտները, այնպես էլ կրթությունը - ոչ մի լուրջ, ստարտեգիական, հեռանկարային վերաբերմունք չկա, բացիթողի վիճակ ա: Թողել են ինքնահոսի, մինչև կտրի կապը: Կրթության նախարարին էլ թողես ֆեյսբուքյան ծիպա դեմք գրառումներ անի սաղ օրը:


Հա՛, համաձայն եմ, ինքնահոսի թողնել չի կարելի: Դրա համար ասում եմ՝ պետք ա կտրուկ բաներ փոխել հենց թեկուզ անվճար տեղերը լրիվ վերացնելով, էդ նույն փողն ուրիշ տեղ ծախսելով:




> Սրա հետ համաձայն եմ: Մենակ մի բան - անվճար տեղերի թիվը նվազել ա համ բացարձակ համ էլ հարաբերական առումով: Ես որ ընդունվեցի, մեր 80 հոգանոց կուրսում 10 հոգի էր վճարովի: Հիմա հակառակն ա:


Չգիտեմ՝ ձեզ մոտ ոնց, բայց մեզ մոտ անվճար տեղերը ոնց 98 էղել են, նենց էլ մնացել են (եթե չհաշվենք, որ մի մոմենտ ռազմականի 30 տեղն էլ մեր ֆակուլտետին տվեցին), իսկ վճարովիները 120-ից հասել են եսիմ քանի հարյուրի:





> Դասախոսների աշխատավարձերն էլ աճել ա էնքան, ինչքան ընդհանրապես աճել են միջին աշխատավարձերը եկրում ու հատկապես պետական ոլորտում: Կարող ա տեմպը մի քիչ առաջանցիկ ա եղել, բայց շատ քիչ: Էտքան փողով մեկ ա, նորմալ դասախոս չես պահի:


Կրկնում եմ՝ նայած բուհ: Մեր բուհը մի պահ հասել էր նրան, որ դասախոսները մոտ 200 000 դրամ աշխատավարձ էին ստանում, ամբիոնի վարիչներն ու պրոֆեսորները՝ ավելի շատ, ավագ լաբորանտները՝ ավելի քիչ: Բայց կարծեմ նորից նվազեցրել են, չգիտեմ:





> Համո, դեմ չեմ: Ու ասեմ քեզ, հեսա քո ասածի պես էլ լինելույա շուտով, քանի որ ինստիտուտները հիմա յալվար են որ մարդ ընդունեն: Էս տարի ով ինչ հավաքի ընդունվելույա: Աչքիս երկրում իսկականից մարդ չի մնացել:


Ցավն էն ա, որ էդ սաղին մեկ ա ավարտացնում են, որովհետև փող ա պետք բուհերին: 




> Բայց, ամեն դեպքում էս չի նշանակում, որ չեն կարա լինեն երեխեք որոնց ֆինանսավորումը պիտի լրիվ իրա վրա պետությունը վերցնի: Խոսքը սոցիալապես անապահովներին ա վերաբերվում: Հարցը նրանում ա, որ անվճար տեղերի վրա ընդունելու սկզբունքն ա սխալ: Ոչ թե բարձր բալերով հավաքածին պետք ա տան, այլ անապահովին:


Էլի եմ կրկնում. ֆինանսավորումը չպիտի սոցիալական վիճակից կախված լինի: Եթե փայլուն ուսանող ա, թող ամբողջապես իրա վրա վերցնի: Եթե չէ, բայց սոցիալապես անապահով ա, ոչ ոք չի արգելում էդ ուսանողին աշխատանք ճարել: Բացատրեմ ինչու եմ դեմ սոցիալապես անապահովների ֆինանսավորմանը: Նախ, մեր երկրում մարդիկ ինչեր ասես չեն անի իրենց սոցիալապես անապահովությունը ցույց տալու համար (ու անում են, հեսա մի պատմություն կպատմեմ դրա հետ կապված): Երկրորդ, պետք ա վերջապես հասկանալ, որ ուսանողն ինքն առանձին մարդ ա, ինքը սենց թե նենց սոցիալապես անապահով ա անկախ նրանից իրա ծնողները միլիոններ են աշխատում, թե չէ: Մեզ մոտ լուրջ խնդիր ա ջահելների ինքնուրույնության բացակայությունը: Իսկ զանազան կրթաթոշակներ ստանալը կմեծացնի իրանց ինքնուրույնությունը: Թվում ա՝ ստից բան ա, բայց իրականում դա լուրջ շարժիչ ուժ ա, ուսանողի որակը կախված ա նաև իրա ինքնուրույնությունից, ծնողների գրպանից (ամբողջապես) կախված չլինելուց:

Հիմա նայի: Հայաստանում ինչքան կողքից ուսման վարձի, կրթաթոշակների մրցույթի հայտարարություն լինում ա, դիմումի ձևի ու հաղթելու պայմանների մեջ միշտ նշվում ա սոցիալապես անապահովությունը: Մի անգամ տենց մրցույթ էի գտել: Մի լավ համակուրսեցի ունեի, որը գերազանց սովորում էր, բայց վճարովի էր, ու թեև դժվարությամբ, բայց ուսման վարձը կարողանում էր տալ: Թղթերը տպեցի, տարա իրեն, ասացի, որ դիմի: Էնտեղ կետեր կային ասենք հոսանքի ամսական վարձի, ծնողների աշխատավարձի ու եսիմինչերի մասին: Էս աղջիկը որոշեց չնշել, որ մեքենա ունեն, որ կրթաթոշակ ստանալու հավանականությունը մեծանա: Այսինքն, ստացվում ա՝ կրթաթոշակ տալիս են ոչ թե ակադեմիական նվաճումների, այլ ծնողների գրպանի պարունակության համար: Տենց ճիշտ չի: Նայի, ես էլ եմ հիմա կրթաթոշակով սովորում, բայց իմ դիմումի մեջ ոչ մի տեղ ոչ ոք չի պահանջել որևէ տեսակի ինֆորմացիա ծնողներիս գրպանի մասին: Մարդիկ նայել են իմ սիվիին, երաշխավորագրին, գնահատականներիս, մոտիվացիոն նամակիս ու որոշել են, որ արժանի եմ կրթաթոշակի՝ անկախ նրանից, թե ովքեր են ծնողներս:

----------


## Enna Adoly

<<Հիմար մասսային ավելի հեշտա ղեկավարելը:>>
Դա փորձված է...
Մեր պետությունը այդ կարգախոսով է առաջնորդվում ՝չխնայելով ո՛չ ջանք,ո՛չ եռանդ:Դրա համար նա անում է հետևյալ քայլերը.
1.12-րդ դասարանի ավելացման պատճառով տղաների մեծ մասը չի շարունակում կրթությունը,քանի որ բանակ գնալուց հետո <<հավես>> չի լինում:
2.Շտեմարաններում  ընդգրկում է այնպիսի խնդիրներ,որ միայն դասախոս կրկնուսույցի մոտ սովորելուց հետո կարող ես գրել:
3.Ամեն տարի բարձրացնում է համալսարանին տրվող վարձերը:
4.Դպրոցական ծրագրեը այնպես են կազմում,որ շատ քչերին է հետաքրքիր լինում:
5.Դպրոցներում,մասնավորապես գյուղերի դպրոցներում ուսուցիչների ուղեղի տեղը անհայտ է ,թե ինչ է:
6.Ուսուցիչների աշխատավարձները էնքան ցածր են,որ ոչ մի ուսուցիչ էտ փողով ներվերը չի քայքայում:
7.Պատմությունը էնպեսա գրում,որ տարբեր գրքերում տարբեր են թվերը լինում:Եթե կոնկրետ թիվը չգիտեն ,թող գրեն էս ինչ դարի էս ինչ մասում,բայց պատահական թիվ գրելու իրավունք կարծում եմ չունեն:Հետո քանի գնում պատմությունը փոփոխվումա,թե էտ ոնց անհայտա...
Էս պահին մենակ այսքանն եմ հիշում...

----------

Tig (21.06.2013), VisTolog (21.06.2013), Տրիբուն (21.06.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Անվճարի փոխարեն պիտի կրթաթոշակներ լինեն: Թե չէ մարդիկ մեջտեղից ճղվելով կամ էլ ԽԾԲ ու փող խառնելով անվճար են ընդունվում, ինչ ա թե էդ պրիստիժ ա:


Էտ դեպքում էլ մարդիկ մեջտեղից կճղվեն, որ կրթաթոշակ ստանան, քանի որ էտ կլինի պրիստիժ: Վիպենդդրյոժը հայկական դարավոր ավանդույթ ա, ու դրա դեմ խաղ չկա: Դրա համար էլ պետք ա ասել «անվճար սովորում են միայն աղքատները», ու էս դեպքում արդեն աղքատ լինելը պրիստիժ չի լինի:

----------

Ներսես_AM (22.06.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էլի եմ կրկնում. ֆինանսավորումը չպիտի սոցիալական վիճակից կախված լինի: Եթե փայլուն ուսանող ա, թող ամբողջապես իրա վրա վերցնի: Եթե չէ, բայց սոցիալապես անապահով ա, ոչ ոք չի արգելում էդ ուսանողին աշխատանք ճարել: Բացատրեմ ինչու եմ դեմ սոցիալապես անապահովների ֆինանսավորմանը: Նախ, մեր երկրում մարդիկ ինչեր ասես չեն անի իրենց սոցիալապես անապահովությունը ցույց տալու համար (ու անում են, հեսա մի պատմություն կպատմեմ դրա հետ կապված): Երկրորդ, պետք ա վերջապես հասկանալ, որ ուսանողն ինքն առանձին մարդ ա, ինքը սենց թե նենց սոցիալապես անապահով ա անկախ նրանից իրա ծնողները միլիոններ են աշխատում, թե չէ: Մեզ մոտ լուրջ խնդիր ա ջահելների ինքնուրույնության բացակայությունը: Իսկ զանազան կրթաթոշակներ ստանալը կմեծացնի իրանց ինքնուրույնությունը: Թվում ա՝ ստից բան ա, բայց իրականում դա լուրջ շարժիչ ուժ ա, ուսանողի որակը կախված ա նաև իրա ինքնուրույնությունից, ծնողների գրպանից (ամբողջապես) կախված չլինելուց:
> 
> Հիմա նայի: Հայաստանում ինչքան կողքից ուսման վարձի, կրթաթոշակների մրցույթի հայտարարություն լինում ա, դիմումի ձևի ու հաղթելու պայմանների մեջ միշտ նշվում ա սոցիալապես անապահովությունը: Մի անգամ տենց մրցույթ էի գտել: Մի լավ համակուրսեցի ունեի, որը գերազանց սովորում էր, բայց վճարովի էր, ու թեև դժվարությամբ, բայց ուսման վարձը կարողանում էր տալ: Թղթերը տպեցի, տարա իրեն, ասացի, որ դիմի: Էնտեղ կետեր կային ասենք հոսանքի ամսական վարձի, ծնողների աշխատավարձի ու եսիմինչերի մասին: Էս աղջիկը որոշեց չնշել, որ մեքենա ունեն, որ կրթաթոշակ ստանալու հավանականությունը մեծանա: Այսինքն, ստացվում ա՝ կրթաթոշակ տալիս են ոչ թե ակադեմիական նվաճումների, այլ ծնողների գրպանի պարունակության համար: Տենց ճիշտ չի: Նայի, ես էլ եմ հիմա կրթաթոշակով սովորում, բայց իմ դիմումի մեջ ոչ մի տեղ ոչ ոք չի պահանջել որևէ տեսակի ինֆորմացիա ծնողներիս գրպանի մասին: Մարդիկ նայել են իմ սիվիին, երաշխավորագրին, գնահատականներիս, մոտիվացիոն նամակիս ու որոշել են, որ արժանի եմ կրթաթոշակի՝ անկախ նրանից, թե ովքեր են ծնողներս:


Բա սոցիալական արդարությու՞նը: Բա հավասարությու՞նը: Բա կրթության հասանելիությու՞նը բոլորի համար, անկախ սոցիալական վիճակից:  

Պետք չի հեծանիվ հորինել: Էն ինչ անում են հիմա մեր բուհերը - ֆորմաներ, անկետաներ, թուղթ, բարաթ, մաղարիչ - սաղ կրեատիվիզմ ա ու ներմուծված ա արհեստական, որ մաղեն պոտենցիալ ձրի սովորողներին: Հայաստանում անապահովությունը հաստատող մի համակարգ գոյություն ունի: Ժամանակին կոչվում էր Փարոս, հիմա ինչ-որ ուրիշ անուն ունի, բայց մեկա մարդիկ էլի Փարոս են ասում: Էտ համակարգով ա որոշվում, թե ով ա համապատասխանում անապահով սահմանմանը ու էտ ընտանիքները ստանում են «Ընտանեկան նպաստ և/կամ միանվագ դրամական օգնություն»: Էս անապահովներին դրամական աջակցության հիմնական ինստրումենտն ա Հայաստանում, որի վրա  37 միլիարդ դրամ փող ա ծախսվում տարեկան: Այսինքն, ինստիոտւտը պիտի պռոստը հարցնի, դու Փարոսի մեջ կաս, թե՞ չկաս: Եթե կաս, ուրեմն արդեն պաշտոնապես անապահով ես, եթե չկաս, ուրեմն անապահով չես: 

Հա, ու էտ Փարոսի գնահատման համակագի մեջ, այլ բաների թվում նաև քո ասած մեքենա ունենալ-չունենալն ա մտնում: Նենց որ, քո էտ ծանոթը անապահով չի, քանի որ մեքենա ունեն: 

Հիմա, եթե ուզում են լավ ուսումնական առաջադիմությունը խթանեն ու գումարած ամեն ինչին նաև գերազանց առաջադիմություն ունեցողներին կրթաթոշակ տան, ոչ մեկը ձեռները չի բռնել, թող համ էլ էտ անեն: Բայց սոցիալապես անապահովներին վճարի պատճառով զրկել կրթության իրավունքից ոչ մեկy չի կարա: Տո իսծ կարա, բայց տենց պիտի չլինի, ճիշտ չի, արադար չի: 

Իսկ ուսանողների աշխատելու, վաստակելու ու վարկ վերցնելու, հետո փակելու թեման, ընգեր, լիքը խորքային ու ազգային խնդիրների հետ ա կապված: Մեր երկրում մենք անկախ ուսանող, բոլոր առումներով, չենք մեծացնում: Մենք մեծացնում ենք մամայի ու պապայի բալեք, ու սա անկած սոցիալական վիճակից: Աղքատն էլ ա մամայի բալա, հարուստն էլ մամայի բալա, քանի որ սաղին մամաներն ու պապաներն են պահում՝ ամեն մեկն իրա չափով: Դրա համար էլ մեր ուսանողությունը բացարձակ ոչ մի բանում ինիցիատիվա չի դրսևորում ու հասարակության ամենաակտիվ զանգվածը լինելու ու փոփոխությունները շարժիչ ուժ լինելու փոխարեն վերածվել ա կայֆերի, ժամանցի, լոքշի ու հանրապետական ուսխորհուրդների: Ավելի տուֆտա ուսանողություն, ոնց որ մերն ա, երևի էլ ոչ մի տեղ չկա - աննպատակ, անիմաստ, հավայի: Լավագոյն դեպքում մի քանի ակւոմբ-խմբակ կարան բացեն. արիացի, արծիվ, հեծանիվ, թեղուտ .....

----------

Ներսես_AM (22.06.2013)

----------


## Ruby Rue

Կրթության բողոք աբերն էլ ես եմ: 



> Կառավարության հունվարի 23-ի օրակարգում ներառված է օրենսդրական փոփոխություն, որով վերացվում է պետական պատվերով, միջպետական և միջգերատեսչական համաձայնագրերով օտարերկրյա պետությունների բարձրագույն ուսումնական հաստատություններում սովորողների տարկետման իրավունքը: Ըստ այդմ՝ առաջարկվում է փոփոխություն կատարել «Զինապարտության մասին» օրենքի 14-րդ հոդվածում և սահմանել, որ պետական պատվերով, միջպետական և միջգերատեսչական համաձայնագրերով օտարերկրյա պետությունների բարձրագույն ուսումնական հաստատությունների ուսանողներին, օրդինատուրայում, ինտերնատուրայում, մագիստրատուրայում կամ ասպիրանտուրայում սովորողներին այսուհետ տարկետում կտրվի միայն ՀՀ կառավարության սահմանած դեպքերում և կարգով:Մինդեռ գործող օրենքով պարտադիր զինվորական ծառայության՝ զորակոչից ուսումը շարունակելու համար տարկետում տրվում է միջպետական և միջգերատեսչական համաձայնագրերով օտարերկրյա պետությունների բարձրագույն ուսումնական հաստատությունների ուսանողներին, օրդինատուրայում, ինտերնատուրայում, մագիստրատուրայում կամ ասպիրանտուրայում սովորողներին՝ առանց որևէ կարգի ու պայմանագրի, որոնք պարտադիր զինվորական ծառայության են  կանչվում մինչև 27 տարեկան դառնալը:
> Եթե օրինագիծն հավանության արժանանա, ըստ էության, կսահմանվի տարկետման անհատական կարգ՝ հիմնված հիմնականում գրավի պայմանագրի վրա: Մնացած բոլոր դեպքերում տարկետման իրավունքը արտերկրում սովորողների համար այլևս չի գործի:
> Թեև նախագիծը ներկայացնում է կրթության և գիտության նախարարը, սակայն օրենսդրական նախաձեռնության համահեղինակը պաշտպանության նախարարությունն է:  Այս օրենսդրական փոփոխությամբ փորձ է արվում լուծել բանակի համալրման հարցը, որը, արտագաղթի և ծնելիության նվազման տեմպով պայմանավորված, վերջին տարիներին մեծ խնդրի է վերածվել:
> <<Վերջին ժամանակներում ՀՀ-ում միջպետական և միջգերատեսչական համաձայնագրերի շրջանակներում սովորելու ցանկություն հայտնողների գերակշռող մասը արական սեռի  քաղաքացիներ են: Երևույթի շարժառիթը հիմնականում հանդիսանում է պարտադիր զինվորական ծառայությունից խուսափելու հնարավորությունը, որն էլ իր հերթին խթանում է բնակչության արտագաղթին, ինչպես նաև հայրենիք չվերադառնալու հիմքեր է առաջացնում>>,- նշված է որոշման նախագծի հիմնավորման մեջ:
> Օրենսդրական այս փոփոխության մասին կառավարական կուլիսներում վաղուց էր խոսվում. նախնական խոսակցությունների համաձայն՝ գրեթե ամբողջությամբ վերացվելու էր տեղական բուհերում սովորողների տարկետումը, սակայն միջպետական ծրագրերով արտերկրում սովորողների պետպատվերը պահպանվելու է: Սակայն մեր տեղեկություններով՝ այս տարբերակին միահամուռ կերպով ընդդիմացել են Հայաստանի բուհերի ռեկտորները, ուստի որոշվել է վերացնել ոչ թե տեղական բուհերի, այլ պտարերկրյա բուհերի համար նախատեսված տարկետումը: Թեպետ տեղական բուհերի համար ևս պետպատվերով և տարկետմամբ տեղերը, որոնք  ամեն տարի սահմանում է կառավարությունը, տարեցտարի նվազում են:
> Եթե օրինագիծն ընդունվի, այն գործելու է հրապարակման 10-րդ օրը: Իսկ սա նշանակում է, որ հենց այս ուսումնական տարում տարկետման իրավունքը այլևս չի գործի: «Զինապարտության մասին» օրենքի 16-րդ հոդվածի երկրորդ մասին համապատասխան՝ ուսումնառության ամբողջ ժամանակահատվածի համար  կառավարության անհատական որոշումներով կարող է տրվել տարկետում` ՀՀ կրթության և գիտության նախարարության հետ պարտավորությունների կատարումն ապահովող գրավի պայմանագիր /գրավ դրվող գույքի նվազագույն գինը սահմանվում է 8,5 մլն դրամ/ կնքելու պայմանով: Սա նշանակում է, որ արտերկրում սովորող ուսանողը հայրենիք չվերադառնալու և բանակում չծառայելու դեպքում վտանգում է իր ընտանիքի գույքը:
> Միջին և ցածր եկամուտներ ունեցող ընտանիքների համար օրենքի այս տարբերակը, անշուշտ, զսպաշապիկ կհանդիսանա, որպեսզի բանակից խուսափելու դեպքերը նվազեն: Սակայն մյուս կողմից սա սահմանափակում է  միջին և աղքատ ընտանիքների երեխաների՝ արտերկրում սովորելու հնարավորությունը. ստացվում է, որ եթե նրանք չունեն գրավադրման գույք, կզրկվեն միջպետական պայմանագրով սովորելու հնարավորությունից: Օրենքի նախագծին, ի դեպ, բացասական եզրակացություն են տվել արդարադատության և արտաքին գործերի նախարարությունները՝ նշելով, որ օրինագիծը հակասում է ՀՀ Սահմանադրության և Մարդու իրավունքների համընդհանուր հռչակագրի դրույթներին: Օրինագծի շուրջ, հավանաբար, կրքերը կշիկանան, ու թեժ քննարկում կծավալվի:


Հիմա ի՞նչ անվանենք սա, եթե ոչ ստրկացում ու բռնացում ազատ կամքի վրա: Ուզում են տարկետումը հանել, բայց տեսե՜ք ռեկտորները բողոքում են ու դա միայն արտասահմանում սովորողների վրա էի ազդում: Էս պարտադիր բանակը էսպես թե էնպես ահավոր երևույթ է, հիմա էլ՝ ամեն ինչ ավելի են ուզում վատացնել, գրողը տանի:
Մարդ է և էդ 8,5 միլիոնը չունի... Մարդ է, որ ուզում է գնալ ու չվերադառնալ: Ինչքան բռնանան, էնքան արտագաղթը շատանալու է, ինչպես նաև բանակից խուսափելու տարբեր դեպքերը:
Եթե էս օրինագիծն ընդունեն, ուրեմն աաշխարհի ամենահիմար ու եզ երևույթներն են, չնայած ես դրանում ոչ մի կասկած չունեմ:

----------

Skeptic (22.01.2014), Աթեիստ (22.01.2014), Արէա (23.01.2014), Ռուֆուս (22.01.2014), Վոլտերա (22.01.2014), Տրիբուն (23.01.2014)

----------

